# BYU/TCU



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Talk about somebodies be-otch...


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

BYU had two huge must wins this year and they laid EGGS in both of them. It's hard to believe you can't get up for FSU and TCU at Home also :roll: clearly outmatched in both contests.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BYU loses to the #8 team in the nation... In related news utah barely escapes a home game from an unranked opponent. Statistically the Utes were beat up and down the field.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> BYU loses to the #8 team in the nation... In related news utah barely escapes a home game from an unranked opponent. Statistically the Utes were beat up and down the field


BYU got another spanking on their home turf. :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll:

Daniel, TCU didn't play well against Airforce either right? What was the score? 20-17. Hmm :lol: :lol: Yes, Utah offense didnt play well, but their defense kept them in the game.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > BYU loses to the #8 team in the nation... In related news utah barely escapes a home game from an unranked opponent. Statistically the Utes were beat up and down the field
> 
> 
> BYU got another spanking on their home turf. :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll:
> ...


My only beef are the haters who are not really fans at all they just choose the best p[[pnent team of the Y and make such posts. The mature response would be to be happy for your own team and to be mature enough to just hold your mouth rather than gloat about your rival losing. OK, I feel better....


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> My only beef are the haters who are not really fans at all they just choose the best p[[pnent team of the Y and make such posts. The mature response would be to be happy for your own team and to be mature enough to just hold your mouth rather than gloat about your rival losing. OK, I feel better....


Daniel, maybe you need to suck on your thumb and take the loss instead you try to make Utah look bad by your remarks when TCU also had a tough time with Airforce.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> BYU loses to the #8 team in the nation... In related news utah barely escapes a home game from an unranked opponent. Statistically the Utes were beat up and down the field.


I agree.... I know CS is in love with the Utes but they were lucky to get out of that game with a win. The Utes offense has been crappy all season. Not having a good running back for their version of the Wildcat is killin em because they're relying on Cain and he's obviously still way green when it comes to leading the charge against a tough opponent.

The last post on here kinda amuses me because wasn't it Y fan who was "gloating" first? This was supposed to be a TCU vs BYU thread and CS didn't show up until several posts had already been made. 8)


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Now I'd like to see Utah win out until they lose to a 3 loss BYU team. :wink:
> 
> Roll Tide, Roll!


Speaking of the tide, they barely won too. Hardly a "roll".


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Now I'd like to see Utah win out until they lose to a 3 loss BYU team. :wink:


3?? It is a downhill slide from here.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > fatbass said:
> ...


Ok, I wish I could disagree!  But, who would it be? AF-would be the most likely, NM-no way, WY-impossible, Utes- -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Utes- -_O- -_O- -_O-


BINGO!!! Ding ding ding, we have a winner!


----------

